# [SOLVED] BSoD 0x0000050 on Win7 home premium, SP1



## Netspiller (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi,
I occasionally get a BSoD on my HP Pavillion dv6 laptop. Especially when using IE11. The error code is 0x0000050.
OS: Win7, home Premium with SP1, original edition, x64
PC:HP Pavillion dv6 laptop
I've zipped the file Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2, but the autorum could not save (path not found?), so i saved it manually.
The perfmon/report could not be saved as a HTML, but only exported as a .txt file. Instead, I've zipped the entire c:/windows/perflogs folder.
A BSOD occurred while I had activated the Driver Verifier. The .dmp file produced is added as well.
Thanks in advance
Thyge (user: netspiller)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSoD 0x0000050 on Win7 home premium, SP1*

Hi,

The attached DMP files are of the* DRIVER_PAGE_FAULT_BEYOND_END_OF_ALLOCATION (0xD6)* bug check:

_This indicates the driver accessed memory beyond the end of its pool allocation._

The driver allocated _n_ bytes of memory and then referenced more than _n_ bytes. The Driver Verifier *Special Pool* option detected this violation.

*If we take a look at the call stack:
*

```
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0cf56a38 fffff800`03110bf0 : 00000000`00000050 fffff980`30199388 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0cf56ba0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0cf56a40 fffff800`03090cee : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`30199388 00000000`00000800 fffffa80`06e213a0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4518f
fffff880`0cf56ba0 fffff880`058d3baf : fffff880`058e0e3b fffffa80`06bfa700 fffff800`03530dd6 fffffa80`06bfa700 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0cf56ba0)
fffff880`0cf56d38 fffff880`058e0e3b : fffffa80`06bfa700 fffff800`03530dd6 fffffa80`06bfa700 fffff980`326c2fc0 : [COLOR=Red]igdpmd64+0x9abaf[/COLOR]
fffff880`0cf56d40 fffffa80`06bfa700 : fffff800`03530dd6 fffffa80`06bfa700 fffff980`326c2fc0 00000000`00000001 : [COLOR=Red]igdpmd64+0xa7e3b[/COLOR]
fffff880`0cf56d48 fffff800`03530dd6 : fffffa80`06bfa700 fffff980`326c2fc0 00000000`00000001 fffff880`058a5e1d : 0xfffffa80`06bfa700
fffff880`0cf56d50 fffff800`0353101d : fffff880`0cf56ec0 fffff980`30c7efc0 fffff880`0cf56f70 fffff880`05908ddc : nt!VeAllocatePoolWithTagPriority+0x2b6
fffff880`0cf56dc0 fffff880`04597567 : fffffa80`06e20000 fffff880`05857056 fffff880`0cf56f70 fffffa80`0c3f9000 : nt!VerifierExAllocatePoolEx+0x1d
fffff880`0cf56e00 fffffa80`06e20000 : fffff880`05857056 fffff880`0cf56f70 fffffa80`0c3f9000 ffffffff`c000000d : [COLOR=Red]atikmpag+0xa567[/COLOR]
fffff880`0cf56e08 fffff880`05857056 : fffff880`0cf56f70 fffffa80`0c3f9000 ffffffff`c000000d 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`06e20000
fffff880`0cf56e10 fffff880`0cf56f70 : fffffa80`0c3f9000 ffffffff`c000000d 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06df7000 : [COLOR=Red]igdpmd64+0x1e056[/COLOR]
fffff880`0cf56e18 fffffa80`0c3f9000 : ffffffff`c000000d 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06df7000 00000000`c0000001 : 0xfffff880`0cf56f70
fffff880`0cf56e20 ffffffff`c000000d : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06df7000 00000000`c0000001 00000000`c0000001 : 0xfffffa80`0c3f9000
fffff880`0cf56e28 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`06df7000 00000000`c0000001 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`04596159 : 0xffffffff`c000000d
fffff880`0cf56e30 fffffa80`06df7000 : 00000000`c0000001 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`04596159 fffff880`0cf56f70 : 0x1
fffff880`0cf56e38 00000000`c0000001 : 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`04596159 fffff880`0cf56f70 fffff980`03d1e740 : 0xfffffa80`06df7000
fffff880`0cf56e40 00000000`c0000001 : fffff880`04596159 fffff880`0cf56f70 fffff980`03d1e740 fffff980`30c7efc0 : 0xc0000001
fffff880`0cf56e48 fffff880`04596159 : fffff880`0cf56f70 fffff980`03d1e740 fffff980`30c7efc0 fffff880`044010d1 : 0xc0000001
fffff880`0cf56e50 fffff880`0cf56f70 : fffff980`03d1e740 fffff980`30c7efc0 fffff880`044010d1 fffff880`0cf56eb0 : [COLOR=Red]atikmpag+0x9159[/COLOR]
fffff880`0cf56e58 fffff980`03d1e740 : fffff980`30c7efc0 fffff880`044010d1 fffff880`0cf56eb0 fffffa80`0c4a4000 : 0xfffff880`0cf56f70
fffff880`0cf56e60 fffff980`30c7efc0 : fffff880`044010d1 fffff880`0cf56eb0 fffffa80`0c4a4000 00000000`00000002 : 0xfffff980`03d1e740
fffff880`0cf56e68 fffff880`044010d1 : fffff880`0cf56eb0 fffffa80`0c4a4000 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`0c2917e0 : 0xfffff980`30c7efc0
fffff880`0cf56e70 fffff880`044705d6 : fffff880`00000002 00000000`00000200 fffff980`326c2fd0 00000000`1a770000 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::AcquireDdiSync+0xc9
fffff880`0cf56eb0 fffff880`044470f2 : 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`02781000 fffff880`0cf574f8 fffff880`00000002 : dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::Render+0x78a
fffff880`0cf574c0 fffff960`0061b264 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04432847 fffff900`c24de020 00000000`00000004 : dxgkrnl!DxgkCddGdiCommand+0x1ea
fffff880`0cf57550 fffff960`006195d5 : fffffa80`087218d0 fffffa80`087218d0 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c24de020 : cdd!CHwCommandBuffer::FlushGdiCommands+0xb4
fffff880`0cf57840 fffff960`00615c6e : ffffffff`fffd756a 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c24de020 : cdd!CDDPDEV::FlushGdiOutput+0x81
fffff880`0cf57870 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : cdd!PresentWorkerThread+0x902
```
-- FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xD6__*VRF*___*igdpmd64*_+9abaf

^^ Verifier is finding *igdpmd64.sys *(Intel Graphics driver) making invalid function calls. We can also see *atikmpag.sys *(AMD/ATI Graphics driver) in the stack as well.

*-------------------*

*1. *Navigate to HP's website and download and install the Intel + AMD graphics drivers - HP Support, Drivers, Contact and Help Forums | HP ® Support

_*If you're still crashing after the above, continue:*_

*2. *Remove and replace AVG with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it may be causing conflicts:

*AVG removal -* http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities

*MSE -* Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Netspiller (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: BSoD 0x0000050 on Win7 home premium, SP1*

Hi Patrick,

very odd - the Intel drivers would not update ("this system does not meet the minimus requirement for the software") which is rubbish.
However, searching for igdpmd64.sys brought me to KB2670838 installation and igdpmd64.sys blue screen - Microsoft Community
which showed that Microsoft has released an optional update which has had a bad effect on thousands of pc's. Removing that solved my problem.
Thank you very much for your assistance, was both fast and to the point. I'm impressed with this site.
Regards,
Thyge


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSoD 0x0000050 on Win7 home premium, SP1*

Very impressive troubleshooting, I've bookmarked that for future reference.

Glad to hear it's all worked out.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

